# what are the best cycling books you have read?



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can anyone rec some good books to read?
I have read most of lances book except for his newest one
and have read tylors. Looking for something thats not a snooze fest.
Thanks


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Agonistic cycling by Agostino Massagrande. It is a classic. Some might find it boring though. I loaned my copy out years ago and never received it back. I met the chap I loaned it to years later and he'd thrown it out. Now copies go for big money!


----------



## Viigand (Aug 11, 2013)

'Rough Ride' by Paul Kimmage, also 'Domestique' by Charly Wegelius. Sean Kelly's recent book 'Hunger' isn't bad but it glosses over the doping issue


----------



## sabre32sloop (Apr 29, 2006)

Another classic is "The Rider" by Tim Krabbe'.


----------



## PMacAZ (Apr 4, 2010)

Maynard Hershon's "Tales From the Bike Shop".


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Phil Gaimon's book is excellent
Amazon.com: Phil Gaimon: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Miles from Nowhere: A Round the World Bicycle Adventure: Barbara Savage: 9780898861099: Amazon.com: Books

Sorry there is no doping


----------



## Data_God (Oct 9, 2012)

OK I'll play,

Non Fiction:
Dog in a Hat
The Rider
Le Metier
Slaying the Badger
We Were Young and Carefree - Fignon
From Lance to Landis
Rough Ride
The Yellow Jersey *OK - Fiction but a must read anyway*
Memories of the Peloton - Hinault
Seven Deadly Sins
Lance Armstrongs War
Wheelman
The Secret Race

Absolute Fiction:

It's not about the Bike - Armstrong ^) )
Lance Armstrong Performance Program ( :^) )


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

JackDaniels said:


> Miles from Nowhere: A Round the World Bicycle Adventure: Barbara Savage: 9780898861099: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Sorry there is no doping


I agree this was an excellent book to read. Don't read the back cover until you finish the book.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

It's Not About the Bike 
Every Second Counts

I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

mambo said:


> Agonistic cycling by Agostino Massagrande. It is a classic. Some might find it boring though. I loaned my copy out years ago and never received it back. I met the chap I loaned it to years later and he'd thrown it out. Now copies go for big money!


My neighbor just gave me a copy (literally yesterday) that he found in his garage. Lucky me. I'd never heard of it until he gave it to me.


----------



## Manning (Jul 8, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Phil Gaimon's book is excellent
> Amazon.com: Phil Gaimon: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle


+1 I found it hilarious in places. Literally Lol'd many times. Wife had to ask what was so funny....


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Z6_esb said:


> My neighbor just gave me a copy (literally yesterday) that he found in his garage. Lucky me. I'd never heard of it until he gave it to me.


Let me know what you think. It's probably out dated over detailed but I remember it with fondness. I remember buying it as a youngster getting into cycling and thinking "wow, this must be good, it must hold all the secrets, because I can't understand half of it!"


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Manning said:


> +1 I found it hilarious in places. Literally Lol'd many times. Wife had to ask what was so funny....



That one sounds really interesting.


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

The Bicycle Wheel, Jobst Brandt
Greg LeMond's Complete Book of Bicycling


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Got the Phil gaimon thanks for the tips gents.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Along with others already listed above I will add:

Breaking the Chain
Bad Blood: The Secret Life of the Tour de France
Heft on wheels
Cyclings 50 craziest stories (50 short stores the contained info about early tours I did not know)
Racing through the dark
In search of Robert Millar
The Obree way
French Revolutions (a guy going to France and trying to ride all the stages of the tour at his pace. kind of a fish out of water story)


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

I recently read Cycle of Lies by Juliet Macur of the NY Times. It is all about the Lance saga. While in some ways I wanted to avoid the whole subject, I heard an interview with her that I enjoyed. It was quite a fascinating read. 

It's All about the Bike It's All About the Bike: The Pursuit of Happiness on Two Wheels: Robert Penn: 9781608195756: Amazon.com: Books was quite a fun read about the writer's life long passion about cycling and quest to build his ultimate bike.

Cycling Home from Siberia It's All About the Bike: The Pursuit of Happiness on Two Wheels: Robert Penn: 9781608195756: Amazon.com: Books is a pretty amazing journey


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

QuattroCreep said:


> Along with others already listed above I will add:
> 
> Breaking the Chain
> Bad Blood: The Secret Life of the Tour de France
> ...


If you liked "French Revolutions" you'll probably like "Gironimo!: Riding the Very Terrible 1914 Tour of Italy" also by Tim Moore.

"Road to Valor" by Aili & Andres McConnon
Gino Bartali and WW2

"Hearts of Lions" the History of American Bicycle Racing by Peter Nye

"The Hour" by Michael Hutchinson 
A humerous look at one mans attempt at the hour record

"Need for the Bike" by Paul Fournel Also found under the title "Velo"
Short stories about riding the bicycle


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

...and I don't see how or why this thread is in the doping forum.

Book suggestions...Really??


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

turbogrover said:


> ...and I don't see how or why this thread is in the doping forum.
> 
> Book suggestions...Really??


"The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers" by Gilbert Shelton

"Drugs will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no drugs."

Now we have a reason. 

The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus: Gilbert Shelton: 9780861661596: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Dog in a Hat - Joe Parkin
Come and Gone - Joe Parkin
_Bobke_: A Ride on the Wild Side of Cycling - Bob Roll (Super-expensive for a used one now - wish I could find mine)
_Bobke_ II - Bob Roll (Contains pretty much the same stories as Bobke 1)


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Ten Points and The Rider are pretty much in the rotation between the various new releases.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Alaska Mike said:


> Ten Points and The Rider are pretty much in the rotation between the various new releases.


Forgot about 10 points! Great book.


----------



## Karlyn (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm a huge reader. Really enjoying this thread and will be reading many of these books. Thanks to everyone for the book suggestions!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Slaying the Badger


----------

